#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Встречи >  > > >  >  >  девушка ищет соседку для проживания

## Гьялцен

Некурящую, спокойную, платежеспособную женщину, условия прекрасные , до лета, м. Щелковская. Срочно! 8-909-685-73-57 Рада

----------

